# Galician: Canda di...



## Kazuma

Hello!

I was translating a song from Galician, and wondered how I can translate

*Canda ti vou amor.*

Is it the same as "A tu vez voy, amor." is Spanish, and so "I go at the same time as you, my love"? I saw also a translation saying it means "I go after you, my love".


----------



## Outsider

I'm not sure, but _canda_ might be a contraction:

Cand' a ti vou, amor. = When I go to you, my love.​


----------



## Kazuma

Well, I'm not yet convinced. Please have a look at that dictionary entry:

http_www_edu_xunta_es/diccionarios/ListaDefinicion.jsp?IDXT=03679


----------



## jonquiliser

When you go, I go, my love.

Perhaps?


----------



## Kazuma

It's possible... Thank you!

Do we have no native Galicians here?


----------



## samlj

I go with you.
It can mean company or simultaneusness, according to the _Gran Diccionario Xerais da Lingua_
It says more or less the same here in this online dictionary


----------



## Kazuma

I was on holiday, sorry for my late response. I thank you all for your help!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Canda* é unha forma dialectal galega de certo uso literario que significa 'xunto a', 'a carón', 'ao lado', 'á vez', dependendo do contexto. (Cand'a < cando a, non é).


----------

